# funniest thing ive read



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.mustangforums.com/f....html

i believe i have this in the right forum, if not mods help me out. I read this and had to share it.


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

wooooowwwwwwwwww!
dumbest/funniest **** right there!


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

i didnt read all 11 pages of the thread, if that guy was serious, that is the best reading i expect to do for years.
some of those mustang guys are really a riot.


----------



## Murphy95 (Jul 18, 2008)

oh no there are 25 pages!


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

as you can see why i felt the need to share


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Obviously a hoax - people are so gullible.


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

i dont know, you cant underestimate the ignorance of the general public sometimes...


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (AngryScientist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AngryScientist* »_i dont know, you cant underestimate the ignorance of the general public sometimes...

On the other hand, the claim is so outlandish, it's really hard to take it seriously. Pics or it didn't happen. I mean, I did the same thing in my car. And I used non-synthetic and my car runs just fine.


_Modified by the_humeister at 12:32 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## Klim18 (Nov 13, 2008)

only on mustang forums... =P
lol


----------



## sam Sneed (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: funniest thing ive read (holywhitebread)*

It definitely seems real. The dumba$$ probably searched for coolant flushing instead of oil. 
*EPIC FAIL!!!*


----------



## 1.8tGTIMkIV (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: funniest thing ive read (holywhitebread)*

Funniest **** ever..


----------



## German_Aesthetic (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: funniest thing ive read (holywhitebread)*








Hydrolock
I wish I could afford to be so stupid.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view
















If I had money then my car would be aba16vt inside©.


----------



## 2003 golfer (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: funniest thing ive read (German_Aesthetic)*

I remember seeing this link in another vortex forum, I believe it was revealled that it was in fact made up as a joke by a senior member of the forums (probably under another username)


----------



## '92 collector (Aug 20, 2008)

wow, that guy is awesome 
im glad he did it to a mustang rather than a vw


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: ('92 collector)*

That just made my day


----------



## Eskimoobob (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: (DeeevO)*

so i put my CAI into a bucket of water because I heard some sort of scratching/sucking noise and I thought I'd clean it. I do that setup, start the car and the engine starts shaking and turns off...Now it wont start! whats going on....


----------



## rollingthunder (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: funniest thing ive read (holywhitebread)*

hey man i believe it! we had a customer fill there engine with 2 gallons of anti freeze because it was overheating!!


----------



## GIZMOS A3 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: funniest thing ive read (rollingthunder)*

LMAO!


----------



## iSteven180 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: funniest thing ive read (holywhitebread)*

I'm sorry, but this guy makes Hitler look smart.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: funniest thing ive read (holywhitebread)*

The *AMSOIL* banner at the top of the page explains it all.........................................


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (Eskimoobob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eskimoobob* »_so i put my CAI into a bucket of water because I heard some sort of scratching/sucking noise and I thought I'd clean it. I do that setup, start the car and the engine starts shaking and turns off...Now it wont start! whats going on....

Take off your intake manifold and pour fine sand into the intake ports while cranking the engine. This will polish out any corrosive blockages caused by minerals in the water.


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (The Kilted Yaksman)*

hahhahahahahahhaha this is the funniest sh** i have ever seen on forums


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (krenar)*


----------



## Ltownhockey17 (Apr 27, 2007)

when all else fails.......


----------



## 19vdubcabrio97 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: funniest thing ive read (sam Sneed)*

he probably googled engine flushing!!!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i have nothing to say.
/


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

i have nothing to say.
X2 that just bothers me how stupid people can be!


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

blame it all on education.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

wow i cant believe the only thing that wouldve made this thread funnier is if someone wouldve got this goon on camera and put it on youtube. i believe it people are idiots !


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Ltownhockey17)*

i saw some red fluid in military trucks headlights. 
http://kalecoauto.com/index.ph..._id=6




_Modified by manfredwerner at 10:23 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: funniest thing ive read (German_Aesthetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German_Aesthetic* »_







Hydrolock
I wish I could afford to be so stupid.















If I had money then my car would be aba16vt inside©.

I do not think hydrolock, thats more a reference to sucking something into the engine and seizing it, this on the other hand seems more so a case of actual fusing of 2 different metals to each other...still tho lame...sad to say my uncle did this crap to my aunts sho taurus...it was funny!


----------



## MarkiVman (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: funniest thing ive read (holywhitebread)*

lolllll


----------



## Duffy13 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: funniest thing ive read (MarkiVman)*

I am at a loss for words.


----------



## Doc1982 (Feb 20, 2008)

You just can't make this stuff up! This should have been recorded - for scientific purposes of course.


----------



## MY97VR6 (Dec 12, 2002)

its like a car wreck I couldn't look away!!!! OMFG!!


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

You know, the capacity for people to lie on the internet is exceeded by the capacity for gullibility. The fact that most of you believe the story without any actual proof (ie, pics or it didn't happen) means that the joke's on you all.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (MY97VR6)*

I read the first couple of pages and don't know if the OP was just an idiot or he was joking. I do have 2 oil stories to relate:
1) Guy came over to change oil at a friend's house cause we had a jack and jack-stands. Drains the oil and changes the filter while he is under the car. Comes up top to pour in the 5 quart container. I look under the car as the new oil is pouring out the hole where the drain plug should have been.








2)(similar to mustang thread) A friend drained his oil in his 1962 Chevy 6, put the plug back in, filled the crankcase with Varsol, started the engine, ran it at just above idle for 10 minutes, drained the Varsol out, changed the filter, filled with oil, drove it for about 6 months before engine seized. He claimed the Varsol would flush the sludge out.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

OMG- i read the headliner- not 25 pages of mustang, that guy is an idiot. bunch of haters too- I dont believe it. but then again there are people who put diesel in their unleaded because its the "most expensive". and I've seen it before. so Stupid is out there on occasion.


----------

